# Selling computers on ebay



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have 4 RM1 All in one PC's for sale. They are similar spec to these. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RM-ONE-20...302?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item27fd9314c6

They are used in schools, internet cafes etc as they take up little footprint space and can be totally secured so you cannot walk off with them or any of the cables etc.

Basically I have replaced them today with the latest spec versions but they are not a bad spec and have Office Pro installed. About 4 years old, Win 7 Pro.

Im not sure if I should put them on ebay with a starting price of 99p all at the same time or just stick them all up with a buy it now price of maybe £99 each.

Ive sold a few laptops etc that I have taken in off customers and they normally do quite well but ive never had 4 at once or 4 like this.

To be honest I want rid of them fairly quickly. The best bet would be to do an auction each week but I may be going away so I want to put them all up on Sunday for either 4 auctions or at a buy it now price.

Just wondered if any of you ebay sellers had any advice or if anyone wants one.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

just bung them on ebay and state that there are 4 available. that way you only get charged for one advert.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Cabby but I will have to do a buy it now to do that I think. Thats probably the best way. I like doing the auctions as its amazing what stuff goes for. Cant be bothered with these though. Will refurbish them and get shot of them quick. Good machines though. They were nearly £800 each 4 years ago.

EDIT: Spec

Intel Pentium dual- core processor E5300 (2.60GHz, 800MHz 2MB L2 Cache) VT
Media Reader: 9- in- 1 Media Drive
Memory: 2GB Non- Registered DDR2 800MHz Memory (2x1024MB):
Integrated 10/100/1000 Intel® Gigabit LAN Adapter
Hard Disk: 160GB 7200rpm S- ATA Hard Disk Drive
Operating System: Genuine Windows 7 Professional 
Sound Card: Intel High Definition Audio - SigmaTel ST9227
Integrated Graphics - Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 4500 onboard graphics
CD/DVD Drives: Slimline DVD Burner
CD/DVD Software: Power DVD and Power2Go CD/DVD Re- Writer Software pre- installed
Video Editing
(including Firewire):
Integrated Firewire
Mains Cable: Standard mains cable
Monitor: New RM One 19" Widescreen Hard- Screen Height- Adjust LCD DVI monitor
Office Pro 2007


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Might have been interested earlier this year, but have gone over to the dark side now.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Good man, Cabby, you've seen the light.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tenner each then! Ill stick an Apple logo on it, you two wont notice the difference.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You flogged em yet or what ?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> You flogged em yet or what ?


No. I only picked them up from my client yesterday afternoon and I now have 4 huge boxes taking up my front living room. Mrs D wants shot of em fast so Ill sort them out this weekend and get them on Ebay although I think I have sold one to a member on here already TBC.

I might just auction them and just see what they go for. Do you want one?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nah, I'm a confirmed laptop man, desktops take up too much space unless you need to have a desk for whatever reason, I just wondered what had happened to them, saw the link on FC this morning.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ive refurbished them, done a factory reset, all the updates and installed MS Security Essentials and they are like new. Nice and fast. In super condition as well. Recovery / Windows DVD included.

Ive advertised them around the village email network and I think Ill either stick one on an auction on ebay on Sunday or just the whole lot as a buy it now I dunno.

£99 if anyone wants one plus delivery (about a tenner). Kev thats the whole point of these they are "all in one" so the footprint is small. See below.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Whadya mean, you've refurbished them. I reckon you got MrsD to wipe them over with a damp chamois (shammy to you)! Psh. IT ex spurts!>


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Whadya mean, you've refurbished them. I reckon you got MrsD to wipe them over with a damp chamois (shammy to you)! Psh. IT ex spurts!>


Well I didnt blooming clean them. I just meant put them back to how they were when they came out of the factory.  I can polish them a bit for you if you like. How many are you having?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You should be giving them away, then again who would take them. The Apple all in ones were rubbish as well. But that is of course my families opinion.:nerd::nerd:

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cabby said:


> You should be giving them away, then again who would take them. The Apple all in ones were rubbish as well. But that is of course my families opinion.:nerd::nerd:
> 
> cabby


Ah well lets see who has the last laugh!!! I think they will sell well.


----------



## con-tiki (Oct 16, 2009)

maybe you could sell them as vintage :wink2: I have an apple imac G4 gathering dust...what a waste of money. 


Shirl


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You must post the item number, and we must of course as sensible questions, you could become an Ebay leg end > >


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> You must post the item number, and we must of course as sensible questions, you could become an Ebay leg end > >


Yeah, go on Bazza, double dare yuh.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah I will. Ill put one on tomorrow. Sunday is the best day I reckon about 6:30pm.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I can't wait for Sunday.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Yeah I will. Ill put one on tomorrow. Sunday is the best day I reckon about 6:30pm.


I favour doing a scheduled start, around 7pm for 10 days, it'll finish after tea but before going out for beer etc on Saturday, collect on Sunday, priced to start at your lowest acceptable price.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Just advertise one, see what price you get and if it's enough, approach the "losing" bidders with "2nd Chance" offers.

Canon often do that on their Ebay outlet.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think thats exactly what I will do Stanner. Ill schedule one for a 7 day auction starting tomorrow at 6:30pm and see how it performs. Mrs D wants shot of them though as they are all in the proper boxes and take up a lot of space. Ill start it at 99p. You never know it might make £1.50. 

I could auction one each week but they need to go really so I might just put the rest on a buy it now price once I see what the first one goes for. I prefer the auction though as we always get excited towards the end as the price rises. Its great fun.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Actually I just checked and I under specified them. They are actually 4GB of RAM not 2 and 2.7GHZ dual core processor not 2.6.

Anyway ive put one up on ebay for start tomorrow at 6:30pm at 99p. 

Dunno if this link will work yet. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RM-One-19...GHz-4GB-Ram-160GB-HD-Win-7-Pro-/221781064724?

If it does let me know what you think of my advert.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

If you do advertise on ebay Barry be careful if they came from an institution like a school. Don't make a big thing about the software. They would have probably have had the licences for the software like Office as part of a site licence, not associated with the machine. Just have to get a silly bugger trying to upgrade them.

On the other hand if the licence is with the machine it will be a big selling point.

Dick


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> If you do advertise on ebay Barry be careful if they came from an institution like a school. Don't make a big thing about the software. They would have probably have had the licences for the software like Office as part of a site licence, not associated with the machine. Just have to get a silly bugger trying to upgrade them.
> 
> On the other hand if the licence is with the machine it will be a big selling point.
> 
> Dick


I took Office off them Dick. In fact I did a complete factory reset so they just have the Windows 7 Pro OS on them and nothing else. All perfectly legit with original manufacturers DVD.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

barryd said:


> I think thats exactly what I will do Stanner. Ill schedule one for a 7 day auction starting tomorrow at 6:30pm and see how it performs. Mrs D wants shot of them though as they are all in the proper boxes and take up a lot of space. Ill start it at 99p. You never know it might make £1.50.
> 
> I could auction one each week but they need to go really so I might just put the rest on a buy it now price once I see what the first one goes for. I prefer the auction though as we always get excited towards the end as the price rises. Its great fun.


I can't see anywhere what the screen size is?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Stanner said:


> I can't see anywhere what the screen size is?


Its in the title but if you missed it someone else will so I have put the full spec near the top of the main body description in big bold letters. Its a 19" wide screen monitor. Really nice and solid. Feels like you could chuck a brick at it and it would be ok. They are in surprisingly good nick considering they were used in a cafe / youth club. They are blooming heavy though which I guess reflects the build quality. I think they are 19KG!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

barryd said:


> Its in the title but if you missed it someone else will so I have put the full spec near the top of the main body description in big bold letters. Its a 19" wide screen monitor. Really nice and solid. Feels like you could chuck a brick at it and it would be ok. They are in surprisingly good nick considering they were used in a cafe / youth club. They are blooming heavy though which I guess reflects the build quality. I think they are 19KG!


Your listing wouldn't open so I've only seen the first listing you posted which says....


> RM ONE 2050 ALL-IN-ONE DESKTOP PC - CORE 2 DUO 2.93GHz/2GB/160GB/WINDOWS 7 PRO


and I can't see it in the spec you posted earlier.

Is your posting showing now?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Nope still not there.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ah the link probably isnt working as its not scheduled to start until tomorrow at 6:30pm.

The spec on page one of this thread is not quite right, its actually better than I quoted

Here is the advert

For sale the superb RM One all in one PC system.


Specification - 




*RM One 19" Screen All In One Computer, Core 2 Duo Processor 2.70GHz 4GB Ram 160GB HD Win 7 Professional*
*
*
These computers are used in schools and colleges all over the UK and are a good specification. It is 4 years old and in excellent condition. I have restored the PC to factory settings and installed all the Windows 7 updates and patches as well as Microsoft Security Essentials Antivirus. So it's all good to go! In fact the computer is like new. Fast and in perfect working order. Casing and screen condition are excellent.


The operating system installed is the brilliant and stable Windows 7 Professional and the original all important recovery / Windows CD is included. A lot of the used RM's on eBay are sold with the dreaded Windows Vista. There is also a 9 in 1 card reader installed and a DVD Writer. 



These computers are superbly built, strong and almost bullet proof. The screens are protected and they are designed to take a lot of abuse. This particular models casing is still the current model sold today.
The screen is the modern wide screen type and is a lovely display. Ideal for desktops where space is limited. All the wires can be safely hidden away and secured into the back of the machine so little fingers cannot get at them. (Note you will need a small Allen Key to undo the 3 screws to connect the keyboard, power, network cable and mouse). A security bolt to secure the machine to a desk is available from RM if you would like it bolted down.

*These machines were nearly £800 new just 4 years ago. No reserve, 99p starting price so have a bid!!!*
*
*
It is quite heavy and I have kept postage as low as possible at £12 but this only applies to mainland UK. I will post to the islands and Northern Ireland but there may be an extra charge. The delivery will be tracked and will need to be signed for. You can collect the computer if you wish but it will need to be paid for by Paypal first. *There is no Buy it now price*.


Any questions please feel free to ask.


Thanks for looking and happy bidding!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

When you do get questions, tick the allow box so they can be seen by other viewers, then we can really wade in with interesting ones > >


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> When you do get questions, tick the allow box so they can be seen by other viewers, then we can really wade in with interesting ones > >


Yeah ok.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Link* now working, no questions posted yet though


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes thanks Kev. I noted you asked a question and have replied. Ill see if the quality of questions carry on like the first one before making them public!! I also notice you had a bid.  Keep going! Mind you Ive sold 2 yesterday for £100 each to locals. Think they got a bargain.

Anyone want to place a bet what this one will go for? I am going to say £125!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Yes thanks Kev. I noted you asked a question and have replied. Ill see if the quality of questions carry on like the first one before making them public!! I also notice you had a bid.  Keep going! Mind you Ive sold 2 yesterday for £100 each to locals. Think they got a bargain.
> 
> Anyone want to place a bet what this one will go for? I am going to say £125!


Hope it's more than I bid > >


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Hope it's more than I bid > >


Yeah a fiver you tight scrote! Keep going, you might get a bargain! Tell you what, Ill do a swap for your van if you like. Ill even throw in the other one thats left. No. Dont thank me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Yeah a fiver you tight scrote! Keep going, you might get a bargain! Tell you what, Ill do a swap for your van if you like. Ill even throw in the other one thats left. No. Dont thank me.


I know, I just thought I was due a splurge on some junk gear I don't need


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not doing too bad, up to £51 now.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Not doing too bad, up to £51 now.


Its been £51 for a couple of days now.

Anyone want to guess what it will finally go for?

Im feeling confident and reckon it may go as far as a £120!

I still have one left by the way!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Its been £51 for a couple of days now.
> 
> Anyone want to guess what it will finally go for?
> 
> ...


It'll depend if anyones sniped it, I'm hoping mine goes up a bit more 2456 views and 108 watchers.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Cannot see the PC going at above £60 myself. Then all the locals will feel duped.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cabby said:


> Cannot see the PC going at above £60 myself. Then all the locals will feel duped.
> 
> cabby


No way! £100 at least!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Views gone up to 2547 in the last two hours.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Still at the same price, which part of the stratosphere did you pluck that figure from Kev.:grin2::grin2:


cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cabby said:


> Still at the same price, which part of the stratosphere did you pluck that figure from Kev.:grin2::grin2:
> 
> cabby


I calculated the time and materials, still some one had sense to bid on what is probably the best specced self build on there right now, had to go out for a couple of hours so can't see how it'll end.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The computers have all gone. Very surprised at the one on ebay fetching just £67. I sold a none working netbook recently for nearly £100 and an ancient completely rubbish Vista laptop for over £50. I once sold a bag of bits from a laptop that was completely trashed for £70! seems people want portability these days even if they dont work. The other 3 were snapped up by locals at the asking price of £99. I still think its worth sticking an old computer on ebay but mainly if its an old laptop rather than desktop.

So that should be enough diesel to get me to Tuscany then!! ish?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well my guesstimate was very close then, nice to know I still have the gift.Glad to see you managed to unload them.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cabby said:


> Well my guesstimate was very close then, nice to know I still have the gift.Glad to see you managed to unload them.
> 
> cabby


Yes you were nearer than I was. I was surprised when it went up so quickly which is usually a sign that its going to do well and the fact that there was a trade seller flogging the exact same machine for £150 I did think it would do better. Maybe just an unlucky auction I dunno.


----------

